
Beyond the stack fallacy - graeham
http://jeremykooyman.com/beyond-the-stack-fallacy/
======
brudgers
For me, the Blockbuster versus Netflix example seems to rewrite history.
Blockbuster was focused on improving the video rental experience. Two night
rentals and a liberal interpretation of "a day" were improvements over the
local store. And compared to Netflix's subscription model and long lead time
in the days when credit card transactions were messier and it was DVD's in the
mail arriving in several days, the Netflix experience was less attractive than
driving ten minutes up the road, picking a video, and watching it an hour
later.

